# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  كبة التوست .. ~

## ليلاس

*السلام عليييكم ..}*



*المقادير..
توست حسب الكميه
لحم مفروم
بصل 
ثوم
بهارات متنوعه
ملح
حليب للتغميس
بيضه
بقسماط
الطريقه..*


*تقطع حواف التوست وتقسم الي نصفين وتوضع جنبا*



*وتكوني محضرة حشوة اللحم المفروم بــ البصل والثوم والبهارات وثم توضع علي النار
تغمس التوست في الحليب السائل وتوضع فيها خلطه الحشوة ثم نغلقها بقوه وبالضغط عليها 
نغمسها في البيض وبعدها في البقسماط وبعدها تقلى في الزيت وتصفى*









*عواافـي ..}*

*م/ن*

----------

همس الصمت (04-20-2010), 

ساجدة لربها (04-18-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* الله ع الكبة اللذيييذه*
*اشتهيتها بقوووة ,,*
*ان شااء الله اسويها قريب*
*يسلموو ليلاس ع النقل الشهي اللذيذ*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
*ماننحرم الجديد*
*تحيااتي لكِ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يسلمك و يعاافيك ..*

*تسلمين يـــ الغاالية ..* 

*ع الحضور المشرف ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ساجدة لربها

مشكورة على الوصفه اللذيذة
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسسلام عليكم|"
شكلها لذيذ بقوة 
بقوة بقوة ..! :want: 
المقادير مرة حلوة إن ششاء الله بجربها وأعطيش رأيي
يسسسلمو ليلآس
موفقة ..~

----------


## ليلاس

> مشكورة على الوصفه اللذيذة
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية



 
*العفوو يـــــ الغاالية ..*

*ربي يعاافيك ..*

*تسلمين ع الحضور ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> السسسسلام عليكم|"
> 
> و عليكـمـ السلام و الرحمة ~
> شكلها لذيذ بقوة 
> بقوة بقوة ..!
> المقادير مرة حلوة إن ششاء الله بجربها وأعطيش رأيي
> 
> انتظركـ ..
> يسسسلمو ليلآس
> موفقة ..~



 
*الله يسلمك حبوبـهـ ..*

*تسلمين ع الإطلالة اللطيفة ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## همس الصمت

عجبتني الكبة
ومرة سهله  ..
إن شاء الله اجربها قريب ..
الله يعطيك العافية على الطرح المشهي  ..
مفوقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعافيك يــــ الغالية ..*

*تسلمين ع الحضور الراقي ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

الشكل النهائي رهيب ومشهي
تسلمين غلاتي ليلاس للوصفه
لا عدمنااا 
كل المودة




أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## ليلاس

*ربي يسلمك حبيبتي ..*

*بــ العآفية عليك ..*

*تسلمين ع التوآجد ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لذيذ >>مع إني مو من عشاق المقالي
إي هذي دايم أسويها يمبى ليها وااحد مسترخي ومرتاح
يقعد ويكبكبها عدل
ماقوم إلا أيادس مكحلفه من الكبكبه...هههه
تسلم الأيادي

----------


## ليلاس

*و عليكم السلآم و الرحمة ..*

*حسآسه ؛؛*

*ربي يسلمك ..*

*تسلمين ع الإطلآلة اللطيفة ..*

*منورة..}*

----------


## أم غدير

_عزيزتي_

_ماشاءالله_ 

_طريييقه فعلاً بسييييطه وسهله_

_وشكلها رووووعه_

_يعطيش العافيه غناااتي_

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يسسسلمك خيتي ..*

*الأروع حضوورك .."*

----------

